# Teas or herbs



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Does anyone know the types of teas that have helped depression/anxiety?

_Zach


----------



## dxstarr (May 15, 2009)

chamomile!


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Chamomille tea yes. And quality Green tea. Green tea is VERY healthy.


----------



## jfromaz (Mar 23, 2009)

The funny thing is, I tried chamomile tea yesterday and it just made me feel really tired but not even in a good way, it wasn't a very relaxed state like I expected.. but everybody is different. Kava Kava tea is supposed to be beneficial.. but I think it is more something that is a temporary fix, similar to alcohol.. I could be very wrong though, all I know is that I tried a few bags of it and just felt absolutely terrible afterward, I react very strangely to substances that most people get a positive outcome from..


----------

